# Crankcase breather hose replacement



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if there's any good uprated silicone hoses for this set? Anyone know? Rather than these cheap perishing pieces?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not a made up set but most there somewhere.
https://creationsmotorsport.com/car-par ... ather.html
Hoggy.


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

That 90 degree elbow thing, p/n 06A103213F is guaranteed to break and crumble when you try to remove it next time, huge pain to get out, and bits of the broken plastic can fall off into your engine.
034 Motorsports makes an aluminum adapter that is superior. Get the threaded one, then add a 90 deg NPT to 3/4" barb from your local hardware store and that replaces the cheap plastic part, and lasts the lifetime of your car.

https://store.034motorsport.com/block-b ... minum.html

And also, isn't there a debate about whether it is good to use silicon hose on the PCV system since the air is oily and oil weeps thru silicon?


----------



## namke (Oct 21, 2019)

tt92103 said:


> That 90 degree elbow thing, p/n 06A103213F is guaranteed to break and crumble when you try to remove it next time, huge pain to get out, and bits of the broken plastic can fall off into your engine.
> 034 Motorsports makes an aluminum adapter that is superior. Get the threaded one, then add a 90 deg NPT to 3/4" barb from your local hardware store and that replaces the cheap plastic part, and lasts the lifetime of your car.
> 
> https://store.034motorsport.com/block-b ... minum.html
> ...


I got one of those aluminium/pipe fitting elbows from Cloude9 Customs (https://cloude9customs.com/product/1-8t ... -breather/) only problem I found was that the elbow is not as long as the original so I needed an extra piece of silicone tubing. I replaced the rest of the pipe with this from Creations Motortsport: https://creationsmotorsport.com/golf-mk ... one-3.html -- exact part will depend on engine code of course...


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the help guys, anyone know the diameter of the pipe circled in orange, if I could just replace with a silicone tube of the same diameter?

Also any idea of the best thing to replace the t-pipe circle in green?

Thanks


----------



## subzero2698 (Sep 14, 2020)

Audi is probably the best place for the T piece and PCV valve.

T piece is £6 from Audi. PCV valve is about £11. Right angled plastic thing is £33 - best just to get the billet one or a Febi one for £12


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

Anyone able to tell me the diameters of the hoses in this picture? Thanks. I wanna replace them with silicone ones.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Mil-Keith said:


> Anyone able to tell me the diameters of the hoses in this picture? Thanks. I wanna replace them with silicone ones.


This post may help you a little: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9415609

The image in the post gives you the shopping list for the non-oem replacement parts.


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

namke said:


> tt92103 said:
> 
> 
> > That 90 degree elbow thing, p/n 06A103213F is guaranteed to break and crumble when you try to remove it next time, huge pain to get out, and bits of the broken plastic can fall off into your engine.
> ...


With the 1.8T Billet Crankcase Breather from Cloude9, what size silicone pipe did you use to extend it?


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

The Cloude9 crankcase breather, with 90 degree elbow fitting, attaches to a 19mm or 3/4" ID hose.

https://cloude9customs.com/product/1-8t ... -breather/


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

Here's a picture of mine, I did a partial PCV delete of hoses under the intake manifold. Intake manifold removed.
(hose clamp missing in the pic).


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

tt92103 said:


> Here's a picture of mine, I did a partial PCV delete of hoses under the intake manifold. Intake manifold removed.
> (hose clamp missing in the pic).


Looks like you've eliminated the T piece? What did you do about the hoses/pipes that come off that?


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

hutters said:


> Looks like you've eliminated the T piece? What did you do about the hoses/pipes that come off that?


I did exactly what this guy did in his video of installing the Cloude 9 Catch can kit which includes a partial PCV delete.
Some hoses "went away" and are not needed. I never really figured out why some hoses could simply be removed and thrown out but seems like a lot of people do this mod so I did it too. :lol: :lol: :lol:






https://cloude9customs.com/product/1-8t ... -can-kits/


----------

